# Iran's 'flying boats' go on display



## comiso90 (Oct 10, 2010)

BBC News - Iran's 'flying boats' go on display at sea



Iran's elite Revolutionary Guards have taken delivery of three squadrons of flying craft named Bavar 2', according to the country's state TV.

The craft have a hull which enables them to land on water, and can be used for surveillance.

They were filmed on display at sea in Hormozgan.

.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 10, 2010)

I guess there goes the master plan of invading them with canoes


----------



## verner (Oct 11, 2010)

Holy Batman!


----------



## Colin1 (Oct 11, 2010)

It's not a new idea
it's an up-to-date rework on the Soviet Ekranoplan, borne out by the reverse-delta wing config for exploiting ground effect when it's skipping along close to the water.


----------



## N4521U (Oct 11, 2010)

Didn't the Soviets have one of these things to transport goods? Rather than using ships for faster delivery?


----------



## Colin1 (Oct 11, 2010)

N4521U said:


> Didn't the Soviets have one of these things to transport goods? Rather than using ships for faster delivery?


Pretty much
but I think it was for ferrying holiday-makers around the Black Sea

Edit: it was nicknamed The Caspian Sea Monster so I guess it wasn't the Black Sea


----------



## mudpuppy (Oct 11, 2010)

Indeed, they named one the "Caspian Sea-Monster" and it was huge! Ground effect vehicle - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

That looks to be a pretty small craft, if that's the engine mount on the top then I'd say 1 or 2 crew at the most. Cool post, though.
Derek


----------



## Colin1 (Oct 11, 2010)

mudpuppy said:


> Indeed, they named one the "Caspian Sea-Monster" and it was huge! Ground effect vehicle - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> That looks to be a pretty small craft, if that's the engine mount on the top then I'd say 1 or 2 crew at the most. Cool post, though.
> Derek


Sorry Derek
spent too long in Edit mode...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 11, 2010)

I think it is so funny how advanced they think they are.


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 11, 2010)

Its propaganda for the masses. Keep them fed with images of how the theocracy is defending the poor Iranian public from the Great Satan US in hopes that the Iranian people wont rise up and hang them all from the lamp posts for keeping them in the 8th century while the world races away into the future. 

Iran and North Korea are becoming more and more the same.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 11, 2010)

Matt308 said:


> Its propaganda for the masses. Keep them fed with images of how the theocracy is defending the poor Iranian public from the Great Satan US in hopes that the Iranian people wont rise up and hang them all from the lamp posts for keeping them in the 8th century while the world races away into the future.
> 
> Iran and North Korea are becoming more and more the same.



I agree. I just hope that someday the people of both Iran and North Korea rise up.


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 11, 2010)

Me too. Would be nice to see somebody else sacrafice for betterment of their society than the men and women of the western world.


----------



## timshatz (Oct 11, 2010)

Those things look like target drones. Maybe the designer had that in mind. 

They also look too slow to run, to underarmed to survive a stand up fight and too small to be a threat to anything other than the pilot of the craft (or some poor SOB out in the gulf fishing or some such). 

In any kind of fight against a serious threat, they're just toast.


----------



## Thorlifter (Oct 11, 2010)

timshatz said:


> *Those things look like target drones*. Maybe the designer had that in mind.



If they go up against F-18's or F-35's, they will be.


----------



## pbfoot (Oct 11, 2010)

It the Straits of Hormuz they might be a very interesting option , low radar and accoustic signature . In that busiest of sea lanes ...its a cheap option


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 11, 2010)

versus a small boat that can actually carry a viable payload? Nah... it's a boondoggle to amuse the masses.


----------



## comiso90 (Oct 11, 2010)

I think its a cool looking patrol aircraft for a nation w/o satellites. I bet it as a poor service radius though.

.


----------



## comiso90 (Oct 11, 2010)

Colin1 said:


> It's not a new idea
> it's an up-to-date rework on the Soviet Ekranoplan, borne out by the reverse-delta wing config for exploiting ground effect when it's skipping along close to the water.



I dont believe its a ground effect craft anymore than the Lake. Just a simple seaplane with an attempted stealth airframe. The video clearly shows it flying higher than ground effect height.


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 11, 2010)

Looks like a kit build POS.


----------



## Colin1 (Oct 12, 2010)

comiso90 said:


> I dont believe its a ground effect craft anymore than the Lake. Just a simple seaplane with an attempted stealth airframe. The video clearly shows it flying higher than ground effect height


I still think it is
the reverse-delta wing config is an accepted technique employed in ground effect vehicle design WHEN skipping along close to the water, which implies that WHEN it isn't, it's doing something else - like flying out of ground effect.

I still fail to see the overall bang-for-buck, unless 'being alot of fun' counts


----------

